
Early antibody test results reveal more Covid-19 infections than confirmed cases - eveningcoffee
https://neurosciencenews.com/covid-19-underestimated-16211/
======
eveningcoffee
It looks that this is a bit better study than the Stanford one:

 _" With help from medical students from the Keck School of Medicine of USC,
USC researchers and public health officials conducted drive-thru antibody
testing on April 10 and 11 at six sites. Participants were recruited via a
proprietary database that is representative of the county population. The
database is maintained by LRW Group, a market research firm."_

~~~
rogerkirkness
All the serological studies have found 30-80x prevalence so far, regardless of
methods. I saw a preprint metaanalysis that looked at six of them in different
areas. The worst outcomes seem to be tied to places with severe NO2 pollution,
but because the R0 is so high, it's been all over the place.

------
eveningcoffee
Can you please change the URL to [https://pressroom.usc.edu/preliminary-
results-of-usc-la-coun...](https://pressroom.usc.edu/preliminary-results-of-
usc-la-county-covid-19-study-released/) ?

